# Looking to relocate



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I see nothing wrong with that plan. Tons of great fishing. Jacksonville to the north and Mosquito Lagoon to the south. What more could you ask for?


----------



## Bill_Nosan (Dec 14, 2008)

What agency in boulder? Giving up the agency gig for good. Just curious.


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

I was at cp+b. not necessarily for good but not really looking for another gig at the moment.


----------

